# I hate people and I can't relate to anyone



## WhyEvenBother (Jun 20, 2013)

For about 2 or 3 days now I've been listening to the same song all night and crying about how people don't care and how im alone. I feel like everyone at school is just doing the same damn thing and no one see's me no one understands me, they all think im some weird, retarded chick and they don't care about anything except their stupid friends and Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, whatever. They hide care and compassion (if they even have any) and completely involve themselves in **** that doesn't matter. I haven't had anyone to sit and talk to and be completely involved and carry on a conversation with for years and I think, why? I feel like leaving, and no one would care but the people who have too. 

Sorry for sounding so bitter and *****y 

P.S. the song I've been listening to is "The Pass" by Rush


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Are you in high school or college?


----------



## Neoz (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds similiar to a situation I've been in. 

Sadly it seems to be mostly true. People don't give a **** about anything except if they're personally involved or have to do something. It's kind of a fact. I hate humans, they've never really showed genuine care, only things they do to make themselves feel better about themselves.

But why be sad about it? What does it matter to you on the long term? If you get used to it, it won't hurt you that much by caring to much. It would be wise to take up that kind of advice since being sad about it isn't going to change anything. It won't help you progress to reach your goals ( which are mainly social I assume, in this situation ).


----------



## WhyEvenBother (Jun 20, 2013)

reiitaia said:


> Are you in high school or college?


In High School, I've heard it gets better in College but I think that only really applies to people who dont have social anxiety :|


----------



## Present (Mar 7, 2011)

WhyEvenBother said:


> For about 2 or 3 days now I've been listening to the same song all night and crying about how people don't care and how im alone. I feel like everyone at school is just doing the same damn thing and no one see's me no one understands me, they all think im some weird, retarded chick and they don't care about anything except their stupid friends and Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, whatever. They hide care and compassion (if they even have any) and completely involve themselves in **** that doesn't matter. I haven't had anyone to sit and talk to and be completely involved and carry on a conversation with for years and I think, why? I feel like leaving, and no one would care but the people who have too.
> 
> Sorry for sounding so bitter and *****y
> 
> P.S. the song I've been listening to is "The Pass" by Rush


I felt similar in my years in High School I was pretty much invisible and unless you were popular/had a social circle you were pretty much irrelevant. I wish I could say I loved high school but it was pretty much hell. I graduated high school and I still keep in touch with some friends on a weekly basis but most people disappeared. My social anxiety killed many friendships, chances an so on..Not everything was bad but most of it was. I went to a community college for 2 years did not finish my AA but its different from high school in many ways. You start becoming independent, you can walk out of class if you feel like it and many other things. With that said I dropped out of college.


----------



## Weilian (Mar 28, 2013)

Find some activities to do even if it's just to avoid your own tears. You already said that these people are stupid and self-conceited so don't befriend them, but at the same time try not to show hostility towards them and remain a shadow. Unless you're ready to move out of your closet of loneliness to find companions that aren't selfish and snuck up snobs, then I would just say to embrace solitude.


----------



## moccasins (Jun 15, 2013)

I can relate to a certain extent. I've never really made friends with people who are so into their social media accounts, though. My friends right now are largely unpopular and enjoy studying. I should be really happy because that's right up my alley, but I always feel like they secretly hate me and want me dead.

It's not like I'm a saint, either. I dislike all of them to a certain degree. One is too competitive, the other's just a mean b*tch, and one's been trashing me behind my back. I don't know, I can't trust any of them, and I certainly can't relate to any of them because they're all so confident with the way they are, and as unpopular as they are, they have their fair share of admirers coming around and worshipping the ground they walk on.

I've never really had someone I could really, really talk to, because I have a very deadpan conversation style that makes people uncomfortable. I tone it down a lot and pile on the tact and manners when I'm making conversation, but sometimes I just want someone who will take my deadpan conversation style and bat it back at me.

Thank god I'm graduating soon though. I can't wait to leave all this behind.


----------



## ledhead0014 (Jun 16, 2013)

WhyEvenBother said:


> For about 2 or 3 days now I've been listening to the same song all night and crying about how people don't care and how im alone. I feel like everyone at school is just doing the same damn thing and no one see's me no one understands me, they all think im some weird, retarded chick and they don't care about anything except their stupid friends and Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, whatever. They hide care and compassion (if they even have any) and completely involve themselves in **** that doesn't matter. I haven't had anyone to sit and talk to and be completely involved and carry on a conversation with for years and I think, why? I feel like leaving, and no one would care but the people who have too.
> 
> Sorry for sounding so bitter and *****y
> 
> P.S. the song I've been listening to is "The Pass" by Rush


I feel ya. People are zombies. They only care about bull**** that doesn't matter. I am concerned with world events, new unconstitutional laws passed and stuff like that while everyone else likes to talk about which celebrity is having sex with this celebrity and which actress is in rehab. They think the Daytona 500 is equivalent to celebrating the birth of Jesus (or Mohammed, or Buddha, or whatever floats your boat. It just depends on what part of the world you grew up in.)

People are sheep. But remember to not be one of those people that looks down on everyone else because they are idiot sheeple. Just realize that they are what they are and what they think does not mean SH**.

P.S. - Rush is awesome


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

WhyEvenBother said:


> In High School, I've heard it gets better in College but I think that only really applies to people who dont have social anxiety :|


Don't fall into the "It gets better" trap. That's something that adults (normie adults I must add) will always tell distressed teenagers to try and make them feel better about themselves. When I finally enter university in the fall and (hypothetically) my life does turn around, then I will believe what everyone has told me for the past five years. Until then, it's just empty feel-good advice that really doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

BigBlueMoon said:


> Don't fall into the "It gets better" trap. That's something that adults (normie adults I must add) will always tell distressed teenagers to try and make them feel better about themselves. When I finally enter university in the fall and (hypothetically) my life does turn around, then I will believe what everyone has told me for the past five years. Until then, it's just empty feel-good advice that really doesn't mean anything.


Well, I haven't ever had anyone openly bully me or anything like that in college, which is probably an improvement from many people's high school experiences. Most people just mind their own business in college, especially if you attend a large one.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

It gets better only when you make it better.


----------



## thethinkingstar (Jul 5, 2013)

I understand I also hate people


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

WhyEvenBother said:


> In High School, I've heard it gets better in College but I think that only really applies to people who dont have social anxiety :|


I found college is easier on my anxiety. You go to class with grown ups trying to build a future just like you


----------



## ImmortalOne (Jun 18, 2013)

WhyEvenBother said:


> In High School, I've heard it gets better in College but I think that only really applies to people who dont have social anxiety :|


Nope, I'm proof it applies to everyone. College is the reason I've made so much progress with getting rid of my social anxiety. & the reason why it does get better is because college isn't filled with those same idiots that are in high school.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Man look at all these people who have misanthrope tendencies... 

I too hate people and can't relate to anyone! I totally relate to your situation! We should all totally hangout! :boogie


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

WhyEvenBother said:


> In High School, I've heard it gets better in College but I think that only really applies to people who dont have social anxiety :|


no one really talks to you if you don't talk to them. I felt way more invisible in college than in high school. If you don't make friends in first year you're pretty much screwed because people tend to stay with their cliques after that.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

ImmortalOne said:


> Nope, I'm proof it applies to everyone. College is the reason I've made so much progress with getting rid of my social anxiety. & the reason why it does get better is because college isn't filled with those same idiots that are in high school.


Or could it be that they're still idiots and they just go about their idiocy in more subtle ways? Could it be that they can't be as blunt as they were in high school, because it will make them look bad (and possibly yield consequences) on their part?


----------



## lonelybones (Jul 10, 2013)

I know the feeling, it's the same exact thing for me. 
You 'only' have to find the right people you can relate to/count on.


----------



## elliazane (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I do really understand what you guys meant because I always talk to myself in my head, over and over. Its hard to find real true friends for me. I observed that there are so many different type attitude of people and different type of frequency. Those confident and popular people always get a gigantic group of friends where they find people with nearly the same personality because they have same frequency. Well, i cant blame them though because people like them always be like them, people like us always be like us. We can change to be like them but there is no guaranty of getting a long term of happy ending but it depends if we are lucky then its good to change. All of my classmate in the college are acquaintance to me, we exchange numbers and accept friend request in facebook but i don't really get into the group of hanging out with them. When people grew older to work, we would find people like them again, over and over. Its sucks to have scars in our life but all we can do is to move on like we always do. The best thing is to be successful. When we all rich , people start looking for us( they want to be friend with us because we have something) but when we a do have nothing , they disappeared . People like them good with talking, but people like us try not to be eaten by the the sweet word or popularity because they used us. Well the one that i explained, its most commonly found but just a little people have a good heart. Im also worried about my future. Please feel free to talk to me through private message Okay. Im interest to know people experience and knowledge.


----------



## OldPine (Jul 14, 2013)

Look, finding the right people is tough, but it's well worth it. High schools in my country are vastly different than those in America (just guessing where you're from), but people are same all over the world. 

In my first year of HS, I made very little friends. Those people that I hung out with were just that, people to talk to at school and nothing more. But, a year or so ago, things changed. I became friends with some unexpected people and I'm incredibly happy. I'm now starting my fourth year and I feel sad it will end.

What I'm trying to say is, it isn't easy. Making friends is hard no matter how old you are. Still, you have to make the first step. Find someone who at least seems the least bad of all of them, and just try small talk, about school or whatever. Soon enough, you'll meet someone you'll like.


----------



## Glock22 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> It gets better only when you make it better.


If it was that easy, we would just do it.
Some people are just trapped in bad circumstances that they can't do much about.

OP, I'm in the same situation you're in. Believe it or not I know how you feel. I've never really had any real friendships, and I never leave my house pretty much. And I have to watch everybody else have it so much easier with more friends than they can count.


----------



## NameNotTaken (Mar 4, 2013)

ImmortalOne said:


> Nope, I'm proof it applies to everyone. College is the reason I've made so much progress with getting rid of my social anxiety. & the reason why it does get better is because college isn't filled with those same idiots that are in high school.


Nothing applies to everyone, except maybe death.

What school you attend probably plays a significant part in it, I think. Maybe if had forfeited the financial aid and attended a better academic institution it would be a little bit better...but I don't know.


----------

